# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Agua menos politizada

## Embalses

No habrá un pacto "total" del agua ni fotografía adjunta de estrechamiento de manos, pero sí una colaboración más estrecha y "muchas firmas" de protocolos para llevar adelante actuaciones que mejoren el balance hídrico de la Comunidad Valenciana. Precisamente la presentación de un protocolo sirvió ayer al Consell y al Gobierno para escenificar "una nueva etapa de colaboración" en la gestión del agua, en palabras del consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Ramón García Antón. Una cooperación que el secretario de Estado del Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, vistió de "normalidad". "Nuestros equipos trabajan de forma continuada", aseguró Puxeu tras firmar con el consejero un protocolo para modernizar regadíos que supondrá una inversión de ambas administraciones y regantes de 300 millones de euros hasta 2014.
La larga campaña del Consell contra la decisión del Gobierno de derogar el trasvase del Ebro o cambiar el trazado de la transferencia del Júcar al Vinalopó no ha impedido que en los últimos años se conveniaran algunas actuaciones y se celebraran reuniones de trabajo entre ambas administraciones. Sin embargo, los acuerdos han sido escasos y han quedado relegados a un segundo plano en la batalla del agua con episodios como el intento del Consell de paralizar temporalmente la desaladora de Torrevieja. Y hace poco más de una semana, el presidente del Consell, Francisco Camps, arremetió de nuevo contra el Gobierno a cuenta de los trasvases tras su enésima entrevista con Ramón Luis Valcárcel en Murcia. Pero ayer, sin ocultar las diferencias ni cambiar las posiciones defendidas hasta ahora, el consejero optó por destacar "la voluntad decidida de las dos administraciones de colaborar". "Nos vamos acercando a posturas comunes en la política del agua, lo que redundará en beneficio de los ciudadanos", aseguró.

Esta despolitización del debate trabaja en favor de otro protocolo de cooperación dedicado a la mejorar la calidad del agua con obras de depuración y reutilización de aguas residuales y en la posibilidad de "ir más allá" de la habitual coordinación en actuaciones contra inundaciones.

La reunión de ayer también sirvió para que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y la consejería hablaran de la delimitación de competencias en el nuevo plan de la cuenca del Júcar. La Generalitat aún no ha asumido la gestión de los ríos internos, como exige una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo desde 2004 y el propio estatuto de autonomía. Ecologistas y entidades ciudadanas denunciaron la semana pasada la "paralización" del nuevo plan, que debe estar terminado a final de año, y exigieron a las dos administraciones que asumen "sus responsabilidades" y definan los límites de la cuenca. Puxeu admitió que hay "una necesidad y una obligación de definición" y subrayó que "esa necesidad y urgencia del ámbito jurídico debe hacerse de acuerdo a unos intereses sociales de los ciudadanos, la preservación en el ámbito ecológico y sobre todo de la racionalidad". El secretario de Estado negó que haya una "parálisis" en la redacción del plan del Júcar y abogó por "la necesaria prudencia para tomar decisiones", ya que se trata de alcanzar una división administrativa sin "fragmentar ámbitos de actuación que podrían dar problemas".

En esa línea, el Consell defiende la gestión actual de la cuenca, frente a los intereses de Castilla-La Mancha, que espera ganar peso en los órganos de decisión tras la separación de los ríos valencianos y los de control estatal. "Estamos trabajando en la demarcación, aún hay pequeñas diferencias", apuntó García Antón. La consejería quiere garantías de que ciertos proyectos de obras se realizarán aunque cambie la demarcación. El problema se resolverá, de nuevo, en una "línea de colaboración".

Los trasvases tampoco enturbiaron el ambiente, aunque el del Ebro resurgiera por un informe que ve factible reducir el caudal ecológico. Puxeu no descartó "ninguna posibilidad" para solucionar los déficit hídricos estructurales en la franja mediterránea. Y en relación con el trasvase Tajo-Segura, sin querer "interferir" en el debate parlamentario sobre la caducidad en el estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha, señaló que no debe ponerse "en riesgo" ninguna necesidad "de ningún territorio". García Antón reiteró el apoyo del Consell a la transferencia del Tajo y la del Ebro.

----------

